# male ram hates female ram



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

your water is good and there is no problem in the water. they are very picky about when it comes to partner and hopefully they will stop fighting soon. give them some time to adjust to their new home. 

they might already have their pair but they got separate when you bought the fish and once that happen they hardly pair with another fish, IMO.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Sep 2, 2010)

Sometimes them chasing each other means that they actually like each other and they may pair off soon. I had my male ram constantly chasing my female and then they became a pair. I would just give it some time especially if she doesn't seem stressed by it.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

Just give it some time but separate them of course if the chasing and aggression starts to get out of hand. Really the best way to get a good pair with a strong bond is to start with a male and a 2 or 3 females and let the pair form out of them.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

i bought a male and female a while back. The male at first seemed to get along with the female. After a few days he started chasing her all the time. I thought it was part of the spawning process. Well, then he quit chasing her after about 2 weeks. About a week after that, the female died.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

i have 1 male and 2 female bolivians and he chases one flirtatiously and the other aggressivly. the other female chases her all the time also. i just got a new filter and heater for my 10g so the bullied female is about to me moved. just my experience


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

i used to have a pair of blue ram that spawn quite a few times. the male and female were always flirting with each other nicely. then the male died after a water change. guess I changed too much water. anyway after that the female's belly gets bigger and bigger like a balloon that's about to blow, and her color is really pretty. she is really ready to spawn. about a month after the male dies, i put another male in and they started flirting with each other right away, and spawning happened the next day. guess the female couldn't wait anymore.  man, there's about 300 or even more eggs. when the hundreds of babies hatched, it was really quite a view. funny thing is, after that, the male chased and bit the female violently whenever they are not spawning. then during spawning they are like model parents. 

so maybe you could separate them for a month or longer and feed them really well (like with frozen bloodworms or even live foods). then put them together, and maybe chemistry will happen. good luck!


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

*thanks for the advice everybody*

I got another female ram today. The male was instantly putting the moves on her. It is a complete different response than when i introduced the first female. For some reason the male just hates that first female. 

The old female tries to intimidate the new female, but the male chases her off before anything interesting can happen. 

Its weird, the male's coloration has turned very dark and is showing bars. The new female's coloration is normal, what i would call assertive coloration. The old females colors have remained subdued/passive coloration. Its really strange to me..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Bars and dark coloration is usually a sign of submission and stress in Rams.

I'd probably remove the 3rd ram at this point, chances are that she'll be bullied to death otherwise, especially once the other 2 spawn.

It's pretty normal for rams to be choosy about their mates. It's usually best to start off with a group of rams and let pairs form on their own.


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

Well it looks like the first "female" i have may actually be a male... my LFS told me it was a female, and being a juvenile i thought the pink belly just hadn't colored up yet. But a couple months have gone by and still no pink. The new female I got is the same size and has plenty of pink on her belly. 

No wonder the big male hated her, she was a he!


----------

